# Keeps the Shop Clean



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

I agree with your review. I'm sure you paid less than I did. (Lucky fellow) I got one at the WoodWorking show in Reading PA this year and love it. It handles my table saw, planer and router with no problems.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

mine is perfect for my needs.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

You will enjoy this dust collector. I have had mine for about 1 1/2 years and it has been trouble-free and very effective.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I have the same model, you made a wise decision mine is super.
You might consider a Thien pre-collector Like the one I built, link below, it sure makes emptying the saw dust easier, no messing with the bag. Several others here have built the same model pre-collector.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/27842

Here is the Thien link.
http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I have this DC as well, about 10 months or so.

I have plumbed my whole shop with 4" flexible hose, and about 9 blast gates. Since it is a one man shop, I use it on only one tool at a time. Plenty of power and and a good bag just like you say. I run it on 220 with a Woodcraft remote control, just carry a fob around in my shirt pocket, the chain clipped on the pocket top to keep it oriented, and turn it off and on by pressing the botton right through my shirt (I have a bunch of Carhartt T shirts with various holes from the woodworking and my bird, but they all have the breast pocket).

Nice product.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

John and Jim are right on. I added a pre-collector and a remote control. Both make this great DC even better.


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

I purchased the same one about month ago and and agree it is a 5 star unit. For me it is one of the few affordable DC I've found that can handle the chips from a jointer.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*John Gray*
As soon as I get a few things done in the shop I am going to put a Thien in also, dbHost convinced me of that. Say, did you look for a translucent can that you could see the level of the dust through? That would seem to me to be ideal, but it would have to fit in the space available, like yours. Thanks for the links.

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I was unable to land a good deal on one of those. I love my HF 2HP DC, but wish I could have snagged one of those instead… Maybe next time…


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

Jim,
In response to your question on a translucent cans look at the food service industry. When I worked in retail grocery in our bakery we used the white/translucent 55 gallon drums to store the flour in when they got too dirty to clean we would sell them for $10 just so we wouldn't have to throw them in the dumpster. They are kind of pricey if you buy them new but here is a link:
http://www.chdist.com/1/1/1015-dixie-wide-mouth-plastic-drum.html


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Ron*
That does look way too pricey. It seems to me someone says they throw those things out at the big boxes as well, don't remember what they put in them.

Thanks for the info…..

Jim


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

If I had to guess they get their floor cleaning chemicals in them. The ones I've seen are meant to lay in a rack on their side and have a tap in the top.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Ron*
I am sure progress has passed the simple, and multiuse, barrel by. It may have been something other than the translucent barrels they were getting, meaning the LJ that said this. Read it a few months ago, I don't know where or who.

By the way what size can did you use, in case I go that route?

Jim


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

I haven't connected the 32 gallon Brute trash can I purchased. I'm basing my setup on one I saw posted by another LJ'er.


----------



## hadleyfarm (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi all - forum newbie here

Interested in the DC thread/discussions - trying to figure out good DC setup fro small basement shop. I've been looking at the Delta 50-760 unit and have also become interested in the use of some fact of the cyclone technology design - seems like the cyclobe technology is a good idea with whatever DC unit is used (i.e. with a shop-vac or potable DC unit like the Delta. Read John Gray's use of Thien cyclone w/ galv metal can as a "pre-filter" with the Delta and trying to weigh the pros-cons of which setup (shop-vac & cyclone OR portable DC unit & cyclone) to go with.


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Hadleyfarm,
Personally, I only found it necessary to add a pre-separator when I added my jointer. The jointer's large shaving kept filling the bag up quickly and on the 50-760 I found it a pain to keep emptying the bag. Once I added the pre-separator all need to do is pop the lid off and dump the can. For the pre-seperator I used a 32 gallon plastic Brute trash can and some 4in PVC with a total cost less than $50 it was totally worth it.

EDIT: I haven't really found any cons to the setup. To keep the suction up I used a heavy bead of silicone around the joints in the lid. My setup already utilized blast gates. I also added a remote switch to the DC and I really enjoy that luxury.

Kind Regards,


----------

